# [TeamOffensive] SiSoftSandra



## der8auer (20. April 2009)

*[TeamOffensive] SiSoftSandra *

SiSoftSandra ist leider einer der wenigen Benchmarks, welche bei HWBot keine Punkte bringen. Momentan sind wir aber auf dem 10 Platz im Teamranking. Der Benchmark wurde bis jetzt nur von wenigen genutzt weshalb noch ein paar Plätze drin sein sollten.
Gerade mit den neuen Core i7 oder mit älteren QuadCores sind hohe Scores möglich. 
PCGH SiSoftSandra HWBot Ranking

SiSoftSandra Teamrankings
Der Benchmark an sich dauert auch nur wenige Momente. Im Anhang findet ihr eine Kurzanleitung falls ihr den Benchmark noch nicht kennt.

Ich habe letzte Woche schon mal mit dem QX9650 vorgelegt  Würde mich über eure Unterstützung freuen. Die Top 5 und ein Pokal mehr wäre doch echt nett 


Download SiSoftSandra:
Sandra XL download from Guru3D.com

mfg
Roman "der8auer"


 Verschiedene Versionen gebencht:



Erscheinungsjahr | Version | FPU
2008 | 1.3.1.2 | 68484 fpu
2007 | 1.1.1.7 | 73815 fpu
2004 | SP2b 9.1.3.3 | 
*96658 fpu*

2004 | SP1 9.1.0.4 | 63457
Die Werte wurden aus einem Durchschnitt von je 3 Runs ermittelt. 
System:
QX9650 @ 4000MHz
2048MiB DDR3 1600 7-7-7-21 1T
Rampage Extreme
Windows XP SP1


Aktueller Stand:



Ranking | Durchschnittspunkte | Datum
10 | 63153.30 fpu | 20.04.2009
8 | 64756.60 fpu | 22.04.2009
7 | 65516.40 fpu | 22.04.2009
5 | 74069.10 fpu | 23.04.2009
3 | 81679.50 fpu | 23.04.2009
2 | 84294.60 fpu | 23.04.2009
2 | 90864.50 fpu | 24.04.2009
*1 | 94463.00 fpu | 24.04.2009*


----------



## crooper (20. April 2009)

Erst einmal muss ich dir sagen, dass ich deine Aktion/Aufruf Super finde!  Ich selber benche (fast) immer alle Benchmarks auch die ohne Punkte. Leider kann ich mit meinen PII X3 jetzt nicht mehr viel beitragen, da ich schon das maximum rausgeholt habe.

Vielleicht kannst du ja das aktuelle Community Ranking mit in deinem ersten Post aufnehmen und z.B. eventuelle Änderungen im Ranking dort dokumentieren oder so. So fehlen zur Zeit etwa nur 5.000 Punkte bis zum 6. Platz!

Und für die, die es vielleicht noch nicht wissen:
Die Team-Punktzahl setzt sich durch den Mittelwert der besten 10 Usern zusammen. So sind alle Ergebnisse, die besser sind als der 10. Platzierte, gut, um die Team-Punktzahl an zu heben.
hwbot.org - 'How are the team rankings calculated?'

Und noch eins:
Verstehe ich die Regeln richtig, dass man nur die 2007er Version nutzen darf? Die Ergebnisse sind zumindest bei meinen Pentium 2/3 mit der 2007er besser.
hwbot.org - Application Info.

Gruß
crooper


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2009)

Super danke 

Das mit dem 10 Platz wusste ich noch gar nicht  Habe das SiSoftSandra Teamranking noch oben eingefügt.


----------



## Masterwana (20. April 2009)

Ich würd ja gern mitmachen aber ich bekomme es weder unter XP noch unter Vista zum Laufen.
Auf meinem Sys (Vista) lief es mal aber jetzt kommt beim ersten Start ne Fehlermeldung wegen dem nicht signierten Treiber.  
Auf dem Läppi meines Bruders (XP) mach ich nen Doppelklick und nix passiert.


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2009)

Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung genau?

Schon mal eine andere Version versucht?


----------



## Masterwana (20. April 2009)

naja da steht drinn daß, das programm (Sandra) versucht nen nicht signierten Treiber zu installiern und der Vorgang nun abgebrochen wird. Dann kann ich nur einen Button klicken und das wars! 

Ich finde immer nur eine Version.
Kannst du evtl. deine Vista taugliche Version irgend wo hochladen?


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

Hehe, eigentlich könnten wir doch mal einen Weltrekord für PCMark 2004 versuchen , oder?
Der erste hat ne CPU, die wir unter DICE locker toppen können und der Rest würde auch kein großes Problem darstellen oder?
Wäre doch was


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2009)

Nach der SiSoftSandra Offensive können wir uns gerne auf einen anderen Benchmark konzentrieren


----------



## crooper (21. April 2009)

So wie ich die Regeln verstehe dürfen wir sowieso nur die 2007 Version benutzten!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hwbot.org - Application Info.

Downloaden kann man die 2007 Version hier:
Sandra XL download from Guru3D.com

Mit der Version habe ich auch eine höhere Punktzahl 



> Auf dem Läppi meines Bruders (XP) mach ich nen Doppelklick und nix passiert.


Framework installiert? Hat bei mir schon einmal geholfen. Muss auch nicht unbedingt der neuste sein. Ich glaube der 1.1 oder 2.0 sollte reichen, damit Sandra startet.
Microsoft .NET Framework Download


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2009)

Jau nur die 2007er Version verwenden. Danke für den Link. Habe ihn oben eingebunden.

Des weiteren habe ich im 1. Posting eine Tabelle mit den aktuellen Ergebnissen eingefügt


----------



## crooper (21. April 2009)

Coole Sache mit der Tabelle


----------



## darkniz (21. April 2009)

crooper schrieb:


> So wie ich die Regeln verstehe dürfen wir sowieso nur die 2007 Version benutzten!!


 

Die Regeln wurden etwas abgeändert: Jeder kann die Version verwenden, mit der er das beste Ergebnisse erreicht.



> There are no points given to the *Sisoft* benchmark and, by general consensus, everyone can choose the version he or she wants for the best result.


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. April 2009)

Hier hast eins bei 3.2 Ghz ...  


Link


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

Super  Dann nur noch beim HWBot hochladen


----------



## Agent_Fresh (22. April 2009)

Mahlzeit, hab meinem Q66 auch noch mal eben die Sporen gegeben und meinen Beitrag geleistet, 61214 fpu`s.

MfG Fresh


----------



## crooper (22. April 2009)

Super 

Wie ich sehe  hast du es auch schon bei hwbot hochgeladen. Platz 8 müssten wir dann sicher haben mit deinem Ergebnis!


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. April 2009)

meins lohnt sich noch nciht ... wartet mal auf heute nacht  dann gibs was ,mit 4.3 Ghz :d aso unter xp mehr pkt oder doch lieber vista ???


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

Sehr schön, Agent_Fresh 

XP bringt minimal mehr Punkte.


----------



## crooper (22. April 2009)

Mit deinem jetztigen Ergebniss würdest du mit Agent_Fresh das Team auf Platz 7 schon hiefen.

Ich empfehle dir aber dringend die 2007 Version zu benutzen!

Ich habe es gerade mal getestet mit meinem Phenom2 X3 720 unter Vista x64

Zum Vergleich:
Vorher
*39640 fpu*
CPU @ 3,8GHz - RAM @ 613 MHz DDR2 - NB @ 2,76 GHz

2007 Version:
*46158 fpu (!)*
CPU @ 3,0 GHz - RAM @ 400 MHz DDR2 - NB @ 2,0 GHz

Mehr muss ich ja dazu nicht sagen.

Ob jetzt Vista oder XP besser ist kann ich dir leider (noch) nicht sagen.


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

Oha ist ja ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Welche Version hast du denn genau?


----------



## theLamer (22. April 2009)

Spoiler



SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmarkresultate
Dhrystone ALU : 32860 MIPS
Whetstone iSSE3 : 25931 MFLOPS
Ergebnisse : Höhere Werte sind besser.


Bislang mit E8500 @3,6 GHz, RAM: 2 GiByte, 400 MHz, 4-4-4-12

Lad es aber  nicht hoch, da ich in den nächsten Tagen eh noch ein besseren Ergebnis bekomme, jenseits von 4 GHz CPU-Takt


----------



## crooper (22. April 2009)

Hab mal die Bilder ncch zu meinem Post angehangen als "Beweis".

Die genaue Version ist die 1117.
Das ist die die ich hier schon mal verlinkt hatte und die auch in hwbot unter den Regeln zu Sandra verlinkt ist.

Sandra XL download from Guru3D.com


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

Ranking Update  Sind schon auf Platz 8.


----------



## crooper (22. April 2009)

Jepp  

Ein Ergebniss mit mindestens 48.410 fpu brauchen wir jetzt noch um auf Platz 7 zu kommen. Oder halt einer von den Top 10 verbessert sein Ergebniss um 884 fpu. Ist ja eigentlich nicht viel!

(Hab mir ne excel tabelle gemacht die das rechnet)


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

Mein Bruder hat einen Rechner mit einem Q6700. Ich frag ihn mal ob er den nicht benchen will und sich bei HWBot anmeldet


----------



## Bigzonk (22. April 2009)

Ich schmeiß am Sonntag mal meinen Kleinen an.Mal schauen was raus kommt.  Hab halt vorher keine zeit....mann muß ja nebenbei noch Arbeiten.


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

Sehr schön  Sind inzwischen schon auf Platz 7  Werde heute noch einen Test machen welche Versionen sich am besten zum benchen eignen. Habe da einen Geheimtipp bekommen


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. April 2009)

was brauch man bin zufaul zum gucken knall jetzt mal ein mit 4.3 Ghz durch .... ma gucken was rauskommt


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2009)

Ich bin mal wieder zu blöd den richtigen Download zu finden...........der Rennmechaniker der zu blöd zum tanken ist.

Hilfe


----------



## Pommes (22. April 2009)

Soll aber die XL 2007er Version sein ja?


----------



## crooper (22. April 2009)

Bis dato liefert die 2007 Version die höchste Punktzahl. Den Download Link findet ihr im ersten Post.


----------



## Pommes (22. April 2009)

So hab meins mal hochgeladen  
Zwar ist der Eintrag nicht ganz so "formal" wie die meisten anderen, aber ich bin ja auch erst 10 Minuten angemeldet


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

Top Ergebnis  Habe es noch mal kurz geändert weil er deine CPU nicht richtig erkannt hatte. Jetzt passt aber alles.


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2009)

Was muss ich jetzt als fpu angeben.....??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (22. April 2009)

Dat obere die 74 k
Bei dir fehlt aber noch Memory von CPU-Z


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2009)

^^Ok war nur ein testlauf...umso mehr umso besser oder....dann nehme ich jetzt mal das schnellere Sys.


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

Okay haltet euch fest. Habe gerade verschiedene Versionen gebencht:



Erscheinungsjahr | Version | FPU
2008 | 1.3.1.2 | 68484 fpu
2007 | 1.1.1.7 | 73815 fpu
2004 | SP2b 9.1.3.3 | 
*96658 fpu*

2004 | SP1 9.1.0.4 | 63457
Die Werte wurden aus einem Durchschnitt von je 3 Runs ermittelt. 
System:
QX9650 @ 4000MHz
2048MiB DDR3 1600 7-7-7-21 1T
Rampage Extreme
Windows XP SP1

Also am besten alle die 2004 SP2 Version benutzen  Abartig wie gut die geht. Wer sie nicht findet kann mich gerne bei ICQ adden. (232-264-703) Dann schicke ich die Version zu. Ist online fast nicht mehr zu finden.
Habe es auch ins erste Posting eingebunden.


----------



## Pommes (22. April 2009)

97222


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2009)

So neuer Top Score von mir  
hwbot.org - der8auer's SisoftSandra score 101540 fpu


----------



## Pommes (23. April 2009)

Die 2001er liefert viel zu niedrige Scores^^


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

Buhäääää...........ich habe nur 95892......


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Trotzdem genial  Wenn das so weiter geht sind wir morgen in der Top 5


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^Jepp dann setz ich den core aufs P45


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Yea wir haben die top 5 geknackt  Sehr gut gemacht 

Weiter gehts zur Top 3


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

Tomateeeee mach hin.........wir brauchen dich


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

so dsa wars ich melde mich ab ich schmeiss die scheiss kiste ausm fenster .... ich hab die schnauze voll das kann nciht sein 3, 3,2  3,4 3,6 3,8 4 4,2 4,4 Ghz bluescrenns ok kann ich noch verkraften aber net mit setup defaults .... entweder haut das progi nicht hin oder mein rechner will mich verarschen .... 

KA worans liegt hab vorhin noch nen memtest und prime laufen lassen 1 std ..... und jedes ,mal bei sandra nach 2 sek nen bluescree bei der vesion für vista läufts .....


edit ich lass mich jetzt voll laufen .... das geht ir aufm keks ....


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Öhm das ist komisch :/ Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du denn gerade? Windows XP?


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

ok überzeug mich nicht das waren grade 3 sturzbier ^^ so einal benchen winddof xp sp3 und vista 64 bit mit vista gehts ... so wie gesagt meiin edit im vorigen pots es geht also weiter ....


@ vista andere version ....


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2009)

Ich habe auch mal was dazu beigetragen!


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Wow sehr schönes Ergebnis  Dann noch viel Erfolg. Ich mache morgen weiter


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Wo warst du denn bis jetzt .......

Wieviel ??


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2009)

Habe mal wieder meine onBord Grafik gequält! (was man nicht alles für'n paar Punkte tut)


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

wie er mich wieder überholt hat ..... wie ich dich "LIEBE"


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

haha....ich habe ja sogar einen goldenen Pot dafür eingefahren


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

will auch jetzttfix windoof xp hochfahren udn dann bäm dann zeig ichs euch .....


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

selbst die 2005er vers. bluescreen .....


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^deine rams sind zu scharf eingestellt.......


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

hahaha ram auf auto ^^ 

so 08er geht ... komisch ....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=97322&stc=1&d=1240443918


so lacht ruhig .....


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^mit dem 07 hatte ich 74000 und mit dem 04 gleich 95000 

Wenn der bei dir laufen würde wäre es ein Knaller.


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

ma gucken ^^ haste den npoch drauf schick ma skype


hier freut euch nen kullerkeks


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=97323&stc=1&d=1240445807


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Und noch ein Rankingupdate. Sind jetzt auf Platz 3  

Wie wärs mit dem 1. Platz?


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^das kriegen wir auch noch hin..........




Tomateeeee schrieb:


> hier freut euch nen kullerkeks


 
So macht aufwachen Spass........auch wen man mit der Stirn auf der Tastatur aufwacht.


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

hahaha wie geil


----------



## Pommes (23. April 2009)

So hab den 2004er auch mal geladen


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Wir brauchen noch ein Ergebnis um die 70k und wir haben den 2. Platz  Also nicht nachlassen


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2009)

Ich könnte meinen Phenom mal schnell druchjagen. Aber 50k schafft der in tausend Jahren nicht.


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Versuche es einfach mal mit der 2004er Version


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2009)

Wen du mir nen Link schickst... probiers mal mit zwei verschiedenen 2009ern. Vista und XP.


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wo man die Version noch bekommt  Habe sie aber auf dem Rechner und kann sie dir gerne über ICQ/Skype/MSN schicken. Kontaktdaten findest du in meinem Profil.

mfg
der8auer


----------



## crooper (23. April 2009)

Hab mal danach gegoogelt und bin auch fündig geworden:

SiSoftware Sandra 2004 Download (Shareware) | Das Download Archiv • DDA

Die Version ist erste Sahne 

Gute Arbeit @ der8auer


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2009)

Interessant. Hat das so starke Schwankungen?

Mein System mit Standardtakt:
*SiSoft Sandra 09*
XP: 40490
Vista: 42480
*SiSoft Sandra 04*
XP: 59390
Vista: 59130

Übrigens: 71309 (mit XP)


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^jepp mit dem 04 hatte ich gleich 25000 mehr


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2009)

Na wer sagt's denn... Platz 2. 

Werd Morgen meinen Laptop auch noch mal durchjagen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

...........heute nacht läuft mein Q9650 dann auf dem P45 ...da geht dann 4,3Ghz statt 4Ghz auf dem 750i


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Yea  Dann machen wir uns mal auf zu Platz 1


----------



## Bigzonk (23. April 2009)

So hab auch mal mit gemacht.Kann mal einer drüberschauen ob alles richtig eingetragen ist?


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Jau habs gecheckt. Passt alles. Super Ergebnis


----------



## Bigzonk (23. April 2009)

Danke fürs reinschauen dann ist ja alles IO.Am WE schau ich mal was noch mit ein wenig Feintuning so geht.


----------



## crooper (23. April 2009)

Soo, habe jetzt mal mit der 2004er Version und unter Xp mit max OC und vier Kernen durchlaufen lassen und 76k erreicht. Vorher mit einer 2009er Version war bei 39k schluss.

Noch ca. 44,4k fpu fehlen für den ersten Platz  

@Bigzonk
Geiles Ergebnis!


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2009)

Na es muss einfach jeder von uns seine beste Kiste, bis zum Anschlag übertaktet, durchjagen... und die besten Zehn ergeben dann Platz 1. Ist doch einfach. 

Dr.House hat heute einen Haufen Punkte gemacht. Da geht doch ein SiSoft Sandra auch noch.


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

lass ma beim ir den 04 gehen .... dann leg 110k min vor aber nein egal was ich da anklicke bluescreen  sowie beim 05 06 ab dem 07er gehts erst .... aber ich teste mal nachher ma mit 8 kernen will die 90k schaffen wenn nicht soger die 100k


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2009)

Habe gerade noch ein Ubdate hoch geladen  (107996)


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Genial  Mein Bruder (DoomGuy) Hat gerade mal seinen Q6700 durch den Benchmark laufen lassen und auch 77k hochgeladen 

Den ersten Platz sollten wir bald haben


----------



## onkel-bill (24. April 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Na es muss einfach jeder von uns seine beste Kiste, bis zum Anschlag übertaktet, durchjagen...


 
Na dann werf ich mich mal mit rein... 103k 
Heut nacht sind 4° draussen, die Dose steht auf´m Fensterbrett.
Aber mehr geht nicht, bei 501FSB sagt das Board "unknown CPU".
Da wurd´s mir zu heikel...

LG
_____________________________________________________

Jage jetzt noch PC Mark Vantage durch, damit ich im Falle eines Falles nen guten Screenshoot habe. Ist ja nicht mehr lange s kalt draussen!


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Yea genial  Ob das schon für Platz 1 reicht? 

edit: laut meiner Rechnung fehlen im Durchschnittsranking noch ca. 700fpu. Also noch ein Ergebnis über ~85k und wir haben es.


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

hehehhe respekt  platz 1 ?


----------



## onkel-bill (24. April 2009)

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, fehlt noch n µ...


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

haha.....ich bin gerade fertig mit den Grakas umbau........muß ich jetzt noch die cores wechseln.....für 100k ist der Q9650 auf jeden Fall gut auf dem P45.

Edit:noch mal 1k mehr...96840...und abgeladen


----------



## onkel-bill (24. April 2009)

Es fehlen noch knapp 1700 PKT


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

^^Ok ...mach ich ....10 min


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

so........3300 mehr.....100077....soll ich abladen ???


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

wie hoch haste den quad geknallt ... ? 4200 Mhz ???? oder mehr ?


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

^^4,126 Ghz auf dem 750i


----------



## onkel-bill (24. April 2009)

Hammergeil...
das müßte es gewesen sein...


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

eigentlich schon bloss kann mir einer sagen wie ich die 04er version zum laufen kriege ??? dann sind 20k pkt min drinne ztippe auf 120000....


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Hammergeil...
> das müßte es gewesen sein...



Jau habe gerade nachgerechnet. Müssten knapp drüber sein  Mal abwarten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Ich habe 2004 SP2 Build 10.9.133 heute mal kurz mit einem i7-965 XE getestet und ebenfalls wie tomateeeee Probleme in Form von Abstürzen gehabt. Die Version verträgt sich also anscheinend nicht mit Core-i7-Systemen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

hihi.....ich mach mir schon mal einen Metaxa


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Ich habe 2004 SP2 Build 10.9.133 heute mal kurz mit einem i7-965 XE getestet und ebenfalls wie tomateeeee Probleme in Form von Abstürzen gehabt. Die Version verträgt sich also anscheinend nicht mit Core-i7-Systemen.



Okay danke fürs testen  Sowas in der Art hatte ich auch schon vermutet, da alle Top Ergebnisse mit dem 2004er Benchmark ausschließlich mit Kentsfield und Yorkfield CPUs erreicht wurden.


----------



## onkel-bill (24. April 2009)

Jo, die fat Lady wartet schon...


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

^^ Stephan fürs Testen dahte schon mein Windoof is im arsch ... kannste mir mal den 965er ausleihen ??? wird uahc nicht gequält


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

^^Du bist bestimmt ganz vorsichtig....

Haha.........


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

wenn meiner schon 1.73 V Vocore abkann da geht bestimmt noch mehr

aber nur wenn du den pot hast  dann ma gucken dann sind bestimtm so nochmal gute 80 pkt für uns beide drinne


----------



## onkel-bill (24. April 2009)

Nun ist es offiziell:
Wir haben Platz 1 !!!

Aber die Briten schlagen bestimmt zurück...
________________________________________________________________________________
Machen wir jetzt beim PCMark Vantage weiter?


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Geil 
Wie wärs wenn wir uns noch an PCMark 2004 ranhalten? Der WR im Moment ist leicht zu schlagen... also los - holt ihn euch!
(Ich hab noch keinen i7, nur nen E8500... brauch DICE um was zu reißen)


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

.......jaaaa.........NO 1

moin......

Pc Mark 04....hat jemand einen link ?
Pc mark Vantage habe ich schon abgeladen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Das ist klasse, vielen Dank euch allen für diesen Einsatz! Ich gebe euch morgen noch ein bißchen Support, allerdings nicht in Form eines Ergebnisses. Lasst euch überraschen. 
An der Stelle möchte ich allerdings wiederholt daran erinnern, soweit es geht alle Formalitäten bei Hwbot zu erfüllen und vor allem keine Ergebnisse zu teilen, Cheats zu verwenden oder Screens zu manipulieren. Falls ihr solche Ergebnisse bei Hwbot hochgeladen haben solltet, dann entfernt sie bitte umgehend. Ein paar Punkte weniger sind nichts gegen die Sperrung eines kompletten Teams. Heute hat es leider die Kollegen von Freeocen.de erwischt - ihr könnt euch vorstellen, dass wir ein derartiges Schicksal ganz sicher nicht erleiden möchten. Zum Nachlesen: http://www.hwbot.org/hwbot.post.do?postId=1074


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Sehr gute Arbeit  Ich bedanke mich bei euch allen, dass ihr so zahlreich mitgemacht habt und in so extrem kurzer Zeit sehr viele gute Scores geliefert habt. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass die TeamOffensive ein Langzeitprojekt über Wochen wird. Aber da habe ich micht geirrt 

@ True Monkey: Immer langsam  Ich werde nun nach und nach neue TeamOffensiven starten um auch bei den anderen Benchmarks vorne mitzuspielen.

@ PCGH_Stephan: Das mit Sn@ke war leider schon länger ein Thema bei HWBot und mir auch bekannt. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich regelmäßig neue Ergebnisse unseres Teams prüfe und diese, wenn nötig, auch entferne. So wie das leider bei olsystems der Fall war. 
Wenn ihr euch aber an die Spielregeln haltet kann nichts passieren


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Öhm was ist da schief gelaufen? o.0 sind nur noch auf Platz 2 mit ~91k Durchschnitt.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

Warum ??


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Es wurde aber auch kein Ergebnis gemeldet und durch einen Mod entfernt. Komisch


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^Seltsam

Aber mein rechner spinnt auch gerade ....meine rams laufen auf einmal 2-4-4-15......??   normal wäre 5-4-4-15 ??


----------



## Tomateeeee (25. April 2009)

sei doch glücklich ^^ hast da den überram


----------



## onkel-bill (25. April 2009)

What happend?


----------



## crooper (25. April 2009)

Ein Ergebnis aus der Top 10 fehlt. Ich war nämlich vorher auf Platz 10, jetzt Platz 9! 

Hat jemand sein Ergebnis gelöcht?!?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. April 2009)

Das war der gestrige Stand um ca. 14:30-15:00 Uhr:

1. 107996 fpu - Blechdesigner            
2. 105101 fpu - der8auer            
3. 103109 fpu - onkel-bill            
4. 102849 fpu - Bigzonk            
5. 100077 fpu - True Monkey            
6. 97222 fpu - light-clocker            
7. 88691 fpu - Tomateeeee            
8. 85534 fpu - mufflon99            
9. 77306 fpu - DoomGuy            
10. 76745 fpu - crooper


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^light-clocker sein Ergebniss fehlt jetzt


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Er muss das Ergebnis gelöscht haben. Denn reportet wurde nichts.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^Aber warum ?

Er hat auch sonst keine Punkte oder Ergebnisse mehr


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Wir brauchen jetzt auf jeden Fall jemanden mit einem QuadCore (nicht i7!) @ ~4000MHz mit dem 04er.


----------



## crooper (25. April 2009)

Genau genommen brauchen wir ein Ergebnis mit *über *95723 fpu ...


----------



## Pommes (25. April 2009)

Und gleich auf Platz 2


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^jepp...du warst das zünglein an der waage.....was ist passiert ??


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Sind wieder auf dem ersten Platz


----------



## mycel-x (25. April 2009)

Hallo Freunde ! Ich wollte meine geballte Rechenkraft dem PCGHX-hwbot-Team zur Verfügung stellen und die Kiste durch ein paar Benches jagen .Muss mich da aber erstmal reinfummeln wie das alles so funktioniert mit dem Ergibnisse Hochladen bei hwbot . Member bin ich schon . Den Rest werde ich dann mal in Angriff nehmen . Hoffe ich kann meinen Beitrag dazu leisten...das wir auf Platz eins bleiben.


----------



## Alriin (25. April 2009)

Lass rocken deinen Phenom! 

Tipps und Tricks zu den Benchmarks findest Du übrigens im Einsteigerguide.
Da sind dann ganz unten auch die Links zu den spezifischen Benchmark-Guides zu finden.

mfg Alriin


----------



## crooper (26. Mai 2009)

Wir haben sogar inzwischen als einziges Team zur Zeit die 100.000 Punkte Marke geknackt, u.a. dank des Beitrages von XE85 mit seinem Score von über 150.000 Punkten  und damit Platz vier Weltweit! 

Nur weiter so!


----------



## nulchking (26. Mai 2009)

Was muss ich denn da Einstellen?
Also welchen Benchmark laufen lassen?


----------



## theLamer (26. Mai 2009)

@nulchking : Lies dir mal alles Regeln zu den Screenshots durch, sonst werden deine Ergebnisse geflaggt und das Ganze Benchen war umsonst... Besonders 3DMarks und Aquamark!


----------



## nulchking (26. Mai 2009)

Das war von früher, bei den neuen habe ich jetzt alles benötigte drauf^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Mai 2009)

@nulchking :

SiSoftSandra->Benchmarks->Prozessorleistung Arithmetik->Start


----------



## ClareQuilty (18. August 2009)

Könnte jemand einen Link posten wo man das geforderte 2007 SiSoftSandra runterladen kann? Danke.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. August 2009)

Die Version von Sisoft ist egal. Kannst irgend eine Version nehmen.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. August 2009)

Das mein Sandra ergebnisse aus der Trockeneis session letzte woche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Die Version von Sisoft ist egal. Kannst irgend eine Version nehmen.


 
Stimmt nicht ...,mit der 07er Version hatte ich 74000 und mit der 04er 100000

Am besten die 2004 SP2 Version benutzen die bringt die meisten Points.

Lese einfach mal die ersten seiten dieses Threads.


----------



## ClareQuilty (19. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ...,mit der 07er Version hatte ich 74000 und mit der 04er 100000
> 
> Am besten die 2004 SP2 Version benutzen die bringt die meisten Points.
> 
> Lese einfach mal die ersten seiten dieses Threads.


Schön und gut, aber wo kann ich denn die verschiedenen Versionen runterladen?


----------



## der8auer (19. August 2009)

Die 2004er Version findest du fast nirgends mehr. Kann ich dir aber morgen gerne per ICQ\MSN\Skype schicken. Bin momentan noch im Urlaub.


----------

